# Help sexing my rabbits please!



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they're female but if someone could confirm or put me right i'd really appreciate it please : victory: Sorry for the poor picture quality in some.

Baby rabbit:




























Older rabbit:












The reason i ask is that i thought them to be both female, but upon their first introduction the older one (around 5 months) instantly mounted and started thrusting!:gasp: I know it's a dominance thing among females, but just wanted to check and be certain!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would say they are female but heres a link with some graphic photos so you can compare them
Sexing Buns! - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

all females if its a male a little tube comes out instead of that shape i used to sex my rabbits at 2 weeks old and was allways right lol: victory:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Brilliant thankyou! Just don't want baby buns so at least i know any mounting is dominance in these introduction stages. : victory:


----------



## xXcherryXx (Sep 7, 2009)

all look doe but Pic 1 look possible male


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

xXcherryXx said:


> all look doe but Pic 1 look possible male


 i was going to say that lol


----------



## xXcherryXx (Sep 7, 2009)

hehe great minds


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

There are only 2 rabbits, the first 3 pics are of the same bun : victory:


----------

